# ACO Sauerstoffpumpen???Hat jemand erfahrung damit?



## Maurizio (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi leute,

ich wollte mir evt. ACO Sauerstoffpumpe kaufen und wollte wissen welche ich für einen 13000-14000l Koiteich brauche.Hat jemand erfahrung mit einer ACO Sauerstoffpumpe.?  

Danke


----------



## Thorsten (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi Mauri,

ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der von dir genannten Sauerstoffpumpe/Teichbelüfter.

Diese wird aber auch nicht anders sein als eine Aqua Air - Hi Blow - Aqua Oxy- Koi Flow und was es da sonst noch so gibt. 

Du solltest erstmal wissen, wieviel l/h an "_Sauerstoff_" in deinen Teich oder Filter soll.

Was willst Du denn belüften bzw. damit erreichen??

P.S.
Anschließend würde ich die Preise und Leistungen (Wattzahl-Membrane-Anschlüsse/Verteiler) verschiedener Hersteller vergleichen, wenn wir geklärt haben was Du damit  erreichen willst.


----------



## Todde (6. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Mauri, 
ich habe mir im letztem Oktober eine ACO 9820 samt Luftsteine zugelegt und habe keine Mängel bisher festgestellt. Die Pumpe belüftet derzeit ein Becken mit ca. 6000 L.
MFG
Todde


----------



## Maurizio (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte die Pumpe für den Patronenfilter benutzen (1000l Behälter).Und wenn die CO2 werte im Sommer in den Keller fallen wollte ich den Teich auch noch damit belüften.

Dachte da an die hier.!ACO 318


----------



## olafkoi (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi maurix 

Für kleine becken geeignet aber in einem Koiteich gehören die nicht !
Es kommt nicht auf die luftleistung an sondern auch auf die Tiefe in der noch luft ausströmmt.
Bei diesen Pumpen wird der Luftstrom wohl bei 50 cm abreißen.

Bei deiner geplanten Teichgröße Luftpumpe für Filter und Teich min 40 l/min 

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Maurizio (6. Feb. 2006)

@olafkoi:Was kannst du für eine empfehlem.

Daten:
Teich 14000l, 2m Tief
Filter 1000l


----------



## olafkoi (6. Feb. 2006)

Hi Maurix 

Die ac 318 sind laut das hatte ich vergessen und du brauchtst 8-10mm schlauch und dafür finde sprudelsteine grins 

Nee spaß beiseite Hi Blow, AL-40, Secoh, Haagen usw.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Maurizio (6. Feb. 2006)

Was hällst du von der hier Hi Blow 50


----------



## olafkoi (6. Feb. 2006)

Chinanachbau des Originals wertlos vergleiche Original um 299,00 € und der nachbau im ek 39,90 €


----------



## Thorsten (6. Feb. 2006)

Leute Leute Leute....

sagt mal habt Ihr alle zuviel Geld?

299,00 € für ein Teichbelüfter ????  und das ganze lässt sich sogar noch steigern....   

Mal ehrlich, ob der Unterschied soooo groß ist?

1.Bei mir am Teich läuft ein Aqua Oxy 400  für 59,00 €, dieser belüftet den Patronenfilter - 2 Abgänge (Sprudelsteine). 
10 Watt Stromverbrauch - 400l/h - Stufenlos regulierbar
Läuft nun 1,5 Jahre ohne Unterbrechung und störende Geräusche

2.Dann läuft noch ein Heisse Teichbelüfter (bitte kein Aufschrei!) 750 l/h - 4Abgänge -  12 Watt Stromverbrauch und hat 19,99 € gekostet. 
Dieser läuft nun seit 1 Jahr ohne Unterbrechung, auch hier keine Klagen oder störende Geräusche.


----------



## olafkoi (7. Feb. 2006)

Moinsen Thorsten 
Der Unterschied ist so wie bei Fliesen Billigware und Qualität   
Ich werde mir später einmal Zeit nehmen und die Unterschiede aufschreiben und mit einem kleinen Video belegen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (7. Feb. 2006)

Moin Olaf,

na da bin ich aber gespannt...  8) 

P.S.
Sag mal ist dein Bett so unbequem oder warum "turnst" Du morgens um 4:17 hier rum?


----------



## Maurizio (7. Feb. 2006)

@olafkoi:Wegen mir musst du nicht die ganze nacht nach beweißen suchen das die AL-40 besser ist  
Ich glaube dir auch so. 

Aber trotzdem schon mal Danke.


----------



## Frank (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht bin ich jetzt ein bisschen voreilig, aber selbst wenn Olaf ein Video und ein paar gute Begründungen für die teureren Belüfter anfügt... 
Wenn ich mir aber die Preise von Thorsten ansehe und die "Laufzeit" dieser "Billigware", wird es mir nicht im Traum einfallen, eine Belüfterpumpe für 299,-- € oder sogar noch mehr kaufen.


----------



## Todde (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
sicherlich gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Pumpen. Diese Kriterien findest Du aber überall. Man sollte sich nur fragen, was einem der Spaß wert ist und was man erwartet. 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, meine Pumpe habe ich im Herbst gekauft samt der 5 Luftsteine und habe für alles inkl. Märchensteuer 93 € gezahlt. Die Luftsteine hängen in unterschiedlicher Tiefe bis zum Grund von 1,20m im Becken und es ist kein Luftstromabriss zu erkennen. 
MFG Todde


----------



## Maurizio (7. Feb. 2006)

Ich glaube ich nehme irgend einen von der ACO baureihe.Aber ich weiss nicht genau wie laut 50-66 db sind.Ich stelle es mir relativ laut vor, denn ein Rockkonzert hat 120-125db.

ACO 388D
ACO 318

In anbetracht der tatsache, das mein Teich 2m Tief ist und ich im Sommer evt. auch mal den Teich belüfte und nicht nur den Filter würde ich die ACO 388D vorziehen.Aber sind 66db nicht relativ "laut".


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

50-66dB sind wohl kaum mit 120-125 (stand da nicht eben noch 112?) dB zu vergleichen ;-)
Das hier habe ich bei Wikipedia gefunden:


> Die Skalen dB bzw. dB(A) sind logarithmisch, eine Erhöhung um 10 dB(A) bedeutet annäherungsweise eine Verdopplung der empfundenen Lautstärke, aber eine Verzehnfachung der physikalischen Schallleistung.


 und das hier:


> Bereits bei einem Schalldruckpegel ab 55 dB(A) kann ein Geräusch als Lärmbelästigung empfunden werden. Hält dieses über einen längeren Zeitraum an, werden die Leistungsfähigkeit und das Wohlbefinden verringert. Schon Geräusche von 65 bis 75 dB(A) bewirken im Körper Stress.



und noch ein Link dazu: 

Je nachdem, wie nahe Du den 66dB kommst (in welcher Entfernung messen die sowas eigentlich?), kann es schon von Dir als laut empfunden werden (normale Staubsauger haben so 70-80dB, wenn ich mich recht entsinne)... aber Du wirst die Pumpe ja sicherlich nicht unter Deinem Kopfkissen oder im Zimmer installieren wollen, oder?


----------



## Thorsten (7. Feb. 2006)

Hi zusammen,

also keine Ahnung wieviel db meine Pumpen haben, diese sind in etwa so laut wie ein Lüfter vom PC. 
Also eher ein Summen/Vibrieren...nicht mehr und nicht  weniger.

Zur Not stellst Du sie auf einen Styroporklotz, denn nicht die Pumpe ist laut sondern die Membrane, diese verursacht Schwingungen im/am Gehäuse


----------



## Maurizio (7. Feb. 2006)

WOW ganz schön schnell geantwortet.  

Also eigentlich wollte ich mir die Hi Blow 50 Koi Pro kaufen aber haben immer ein bissen gezögert weil mir der Preis zu hoch war für eine Luftpumpe.Jetzt sehe ich aber das die Hi Blow 50 Koi Pro nur 30Watt verbraucht, das ist für mich wieder ein grund alles andere zu vergessen und die zu nehmen.

Was soll ich machen.?  

@Thorsten:Ich habe mir auch die Luftpumpen von Heissner gekauft einmal mit 4 ausströmer und nochmal mit einem.Und ich bin auch bestens zufrieden wobei die mit einem ausströmer im Sommer nur noch in einer Tiefe von 10-15cm funktioniert hat.Und nach einer 2 Monatigen pausen funktionierte sie wieder in einer Tiefe von 1,10m  .Aber ich weiss nicht so recht ob die auch noch in einer Tiefe von 2m funktionieren! 

@Annett:Stell dir mal vor in deinem Gartenhaus läuft tag und nacht ein Satubsauger.! :!:


----------



## Thorsten (7. Feb. 2006)

Hi Mauri,

das die "Bläßchen" nachlassen ist völlig normal. Ein  Sprudelstein ist auch mal verbraucht, diesen solltest Du dann ersetzen.

Nochmal! Die teuren Pumpen haben mit Sicherheit Vorteile (allerdings sehe ich die noch nicht) 
aber wenn Du dir mal die Aqua Oxy oder  Heisse  anschaust-10 bzw. 12 Watt Verbrauch und keine 30 oder 40.

Na mal sehen, was Olaf noch an _Beweissvideos _aus dem Hut zaubert um uns Ungläubige zu überzeugen.

Warte einfach noch ein paar Tage mit den Kauf 

P.S.
Allerdings bin *ich der Meinung*, dass eine solche Belüfterpumpe in einen Filter gehört (Sauerstoffversorgung für Bakkis) und nicht in einen Teich. 
Ausnahme im Winter, dann kann eine Pumpe zum eisfreihalten eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Maurizio (8. Feb. 2006)

Hi Thorsten,

den Sprudelstein habe ich natürlich auch mal ausgestauscht.  

Ich möchte ja auch die Luftpumpe in den Filter stellen, aber falls mal im Sommer die cO2 Werte in den Keller fallen würde ich sie auch gerne mal in den Teich stellen.

P.S.:Mir fällt gerade ein das ich ja auch erst mal meine beiden Heissner belüfter Pumpen in den Filter stellen kann.  

MFG


----------



## Maurizio (8. Feb. 2006)

Habe jetzt noch mal ein bissen in ebay gestöbert.

Ich muss sagen das die Angebote für die ACO baureihe immer wieder sehr verlockent sind   . Jetzt habe ich die hier gefunden *ACO 318*, da steht das sie nur 30Watt verbraucht und mit 60l/min in eine max. Tiefe von 2.35m einbläßt. Das angebot besteht aus:

Durchfluter ACO 318 (Belüfterpumpe/Kolbenpumpe)
Oelfreier Kolben-Kompressor
+
ERSATZMEMBRAN
+
6 RÜCKSCHLAGVENTILE
+
6 Luft - Sprudelsteine / Lüftersteine ( d = 50 mm)
+
25 m  Schlauch
+
6-fach Kunstoff - Verteiler
+ 
Messing - Anschluss - Schlauchtülle
+
Verbindungsschlauch Kompressor - Verteiler (Gewebeschlauch)

Wisst ihr, ich glaube für einen Startpreis von 33€ kann man da nicht meckern.Und ich würde auf jeden jall bis min.80€ mitbieten.
Oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Maurizio (11. Apr. 2006)

*AW: ACO Sauerstoffpumpen???Hat jemand erfahrung damit?*

Hallo leute!

Habe mir den Belüfter ACO-318 schicken lassen. Der ist ja so abnormal laut .

Viele Grüße

Mauri


----------



## Thorsten (12. Apr. 2006)

*AW: ACO Sauerstoffpumpen???Hat jemand erfahrung damit?*

Moin,

dann schicke das Teil zurück......... meine Belüfterpumpe "summt" nur leise, so soll es sein


----------



## Maurizio (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: ACO Sauerstoffpumpen???Hat jemand erfahrung damit?*

Hallo Leute!

Aco-318 zurück und zwei Orig.HiBlow 40 bestellt.

MFG


----------

